# Alle Pixel-Koordinaten von z.B. g.drawLine(.) speichern



## Nicole81 (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei den ganzen Panel/Canvas Zeichenfunktionen (hauptsächlich drawLine(....)) alle Pixel-Koordinaten die auf dieses gezeichnet werden heraus zu bekommen?

Danke und Grüße Nicole


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Du fährst von der falschen Seite in die Einbahnstraße.
Man speichert sich alle Punkte die man zeichnen möchte und zeichnet diese Punkte in paint/paintComponent.


----------



## Nicole81 (24. Apr 2007)

Ja schon klar, aber ich gebe bei drawLine(..) ja die Startkoordinaten und die Endkoordinaten an. Ich brauche jetzt aber auch alle anderen Pixel-Koordinaten dazwischen.

z.B. g.drawLine(10,10, 15,15)

Da gibt es noch die Koordinaten 11/11 12/12 13/13 14/14 dazwischen.

In diesem Fall ist es einfach diese Koordinaten zu ermitteln, da die Linie 45Grad verläuft. Ich bräuchte aber zu jeder beliebigen Linie die Zwischenpunkte.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Ah... verstehe...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47711


----------



## Nicole81 (24. Apr 2007)

Hey Dankeschön!

Ein Verständnisproblem hab ich da aber noch. Wie komme ich auf die  Anzahl der Zwischenschritte. Bei 45Grad Linien ist das ja kein Problem aber bei anderen Linien hm?


----------



## Marco13 (24. Apr 2007)

Im Zweifelsfall könntest du als Schrittzahl einfach die Länge der Linie (in Pixel) nehmen. Aber du mußt schon damit rechnen, dass du damit nicht _genau_ die Pixel erwischst, die bei g.drawLine(...) mit der jeweiligen Farbe eingefärbt werden. Und wenn du sagst, wo das ganze hinführen soll, kann man vielleicht sagen, wie man es besser machen könnte.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

So ganz genau kann man das dank AntiAliasing auch gar nicht sagen....


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2007)

siehe auch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bresenham-Algorithmus


----------

